

I made the switch to Ubuntu - ruchirablog
http://www.ruchirablog.com/switch-to-ubuntu/

======
adlpz
It's very good and all, and I'm glad more people are switching to Linux for
their desktops (I mean, THIS is the year of Linux on the desktop, isn't it?).

But seriously, the rambling about printers and Word... You are not supposed to
use Word files as a platform-independent Portable Document Format. I mean, for
that we have, you know, the Portable Document Format (euh... PDF), for
example. Just export to PDF and you can print it wherever, and it will look
just fine.

Also, running Wine for Notepad++ seems... excessive.

~~~
spangborn
> Also, running Wine for Notepad++ seems... excessive.

Especially when you can run something like Sublime Text.

~~~
Legion
Agreed, but bear in mind that the author is already having to learn a bunch of
new software packages to replace many other things from his previous
experience.

Being able to delay a few new learning experiences for later makes for
smoother switching.

By the time he's ready to tackle that one, he might be ready to skip past ST
and go straight to Vim. ;)

~~~
dguaraglia
Having to deal with the weirdness that is the simulated 'windows file system'
every time you open when running a Wine app is much harder than just learning
how to use gEdit with all the plugins you'll ever need. Or Kate.

~~~
Legion
And yet, there he goes, using it, happy as a clam.

~~~
dguaraglia
Haha, after all these years of knowing the expression "happy as a clam", it
still cracks me up. Go figure.

------
AlexeyBrin
If you like working with LibreOffice but you hate printing a LibreOffice
document from MS Office just save your document as pdf and you will be able to
print this from any Windows/Mac/Linux computer.

A good alternative to Notepad++ is SublimeText 2.

~~~
orangethirty
Or Gedit, which has a very good amount of plug-ins that allow you to configure
it the way you want. He might even want to start using Vim right in the
terminal.

~~~
AlexeyBrin
Gedit is a good and free alternative, also multiplatform. I doubt a guy that
goes all the way to install Wine just to use his favorite (mouse driven) text
editor will be comfortable in VIM (I know you can use the mouse in VIM, but it
was designed for extensive keyboard usage).

~~~
orangethirty
Good point. Though writing code goes smoother when you don't need to use the
mouse (IMO).

------
newsoundwave
But you told me Linux sucks...

<http://www.ruchirablog.com/love-windows-linux-sucks-2/>

Also, this is just my opinion but I feel like notepad++/wine is a wasted
combination when there are so many better multi-platform text editors that are
available for Linux.

~~~
AlexeyBrin
The "Linux sucks" article is from 2010 and the OP switched to Linux in ...
2013. One can change his mind over time.

~~~
newsoundwave
I know, it's just funny to see how passionately against Linux he was just a
bit ago.

~~~
AlexeyBrin
Well, it happens :). I was a passionate XP user, Vista made me switch to
Ubuntu. 7 and 8 are good alternatives to Ubuntu (from my point of view).
Currently I use mostly OS X.

I think a programmer should be OS agnostic, he can have a preferred OS, of
course, but he should be able to do his work on all major OSes.

~~~
bad_user
I use Ubuntu for everything and I've worked on OS X and got along with it.

Unfortunately Windows is the only OS that doesn't have good integration with
Unix-specific developer tools (like the GNU userland) or automation for
installing said tools from a central and well maintained repository
(coincidently the Debian repository is also the reason why I prefer Linux over
OS X too). Cygwin is the only option and it's just awful.

Working on top of Windows makes me want to shoot myself. I don't understand
how developers that deploy on other platforms (like the web) can stand Windows
at all.

------
bad_user
I hate blogs with Google ads at the top after the title and/or in the middle
of the content and this particular blog is guilty of both.

I understand the need to earn some money, but seriously, this shit is awful.

(btw, I'm not using AdBlock because I want annoying websites to annoy me)

------
kayoone
So making the switch to Ubuntu is worth HN front page ?

Dont want to hate, but this article has so little useful information and
mostly consists of rambling about some personal computing edge cases that i
dont see the value.

------
boothead
"need" and "notebook++" are two words I don't believe I've ever seen in the
same sentence. :-)

------
rjv
I've tried to use Gimp as a Photoshop replacement for some years now. Each
attempt results with me getting frustrated with the interface or I eventually
come across a feature it lacks. I'm sure Gimp is fine for basic photo editing
but I really don't see it as a viable replacement for someone who depends on
Photoshop.

------
ibudiallo
My windows xp runs smoothly ib the vm, and boots in seconds. So whenever I
need PhotoShop i fire up the vm. Ubuntu has evolved so much that my mom has no
problem using it.

------
daGrevis
I don't get why you want Notepad++. Gedit should be good enough, but if you
want something more powerful and beautiful — Sublime Text it is!

------
Hansi
"... way back in 2006 but it wasn’t exciting to me on those times. Those were
the days people were rocking dial up connections"

Really? Pretty sure almost everyone I know had at least a basic DSL connection
by then.

~~~
AlexeyBrin
Well, it depends on where you were situated I guess, in 2004/2005 I was stil
on dial up.

------
sojorn
Who is Ruchira Sahan?

~~~
chanux
Politically correct way to put it is "well.. it's a slow news day on HN"

